# Property Websites for Rome



## cisternino (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello, Anyone have any good property websites to browse? 

We are a family of five and are looking for a house or large flat somewhere in Rome for at least a year. Most of the property websites I have found seem to focus on short-term holiday lets. 

Also, are the prices quoted normally per week or per month?

Grazie


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

You should try Italian real estate websites such as _"SoloCase"_, _"EureKasa"_ and _"Casa.it"_.

Rents are usually quoted per month.


----------



## cisternino (Jun 11, 2011)

grazie!


----------

